# Bax*'s July 2009 Bunny Hunt



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So the season started off slow and hasnt improved much in recent months for jack hunting, but I figured I'd report and post a few pics.

I went down to Southern Utah for the 24th of July and did a little hiking and a little hunting in the evenings. We got 9 jacks and countless deer mice (yes we shot those because they were the only thing to spotlight  ). I spotlighted a raccoon, but my buddy missed him by 5 feet on a stand still shot while the **** stood there so I had to razz him a bit about that.

Over all, we saw more rabbits than we would normally see up north. But their numbers have greatly dropped since last summer (last summer I spent the same amount of time in this area and we got 35 jacks)

On a side note:
I loaded up some varmint grenades into my .22 Hornet and was happy with the results, They made short work of the rabbits, but I wouldnt say they are much different than regular hollow points. They seemed to make similar damage, maybe slightly larger but not much larger


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Bax*, that looks like pretty good rabbit country. I havent even been out this summer, been to busy fishin'.

So what was your buddys excuse for missing that ****? **** fever?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Good job Bax*, that looks like pretty good rabbit country. I havent even been out this summer, been to busy fishin'.
> 
> So what was your buddys excuse for missing that ****? **** fever?


Dunno.
When I spotlighted it, the **** froze and didnt look like it was going anywhere. He had plenty of time to shoot, but he pulled up and shot so fast that it seemed like he didnt even aim. Oh well though, it was a nice change of pace seeing a ****


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

thought spotlighting is eligal????? :? :?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

franklin13 said:


> thought spotlighting is eligal????? :? :?


Its a tough explanation, but suffice it to say, it's not illegal everywhere, and the proclamation clearly states it is illegal to spotlight "protected" game. Since Jackrabbits, racoons, and deer mice are not considered "protected", the burden of proof lies upon the hunter to prove he/she was using the spotlight to take only non-protected game. A word of caution though- don't take my word for it. Read up on things for yourself, so YOU know the rules.


----------

